# Keg hopping with Galaxy



## Chap (14/3/17)

Hi all

I'm having a go at a S&W pacific clone and the sample before transferring to the keg was a bit bland so I've added 30g of Galaxy to a hop bag suspended from the lid and put the keg into the keg fridge, purged O2 and left disconnected. 

I've read galaxy will give a grassy taste if left too long. I'm guessing this would be 3 days max? Is there an optimal keg hopping time for galaxy? Will being in the cold (2-4oC) fridge change the length of time to keg hop?

Cheers
Chap


----------



## sluggerdog (14/3/17)

I do not have any first-hand experience doing this with galaxy (I have with other hops though) however, I have a galaxy pale ale in the fermenter at the moment which I am planning to keg hop (I prefer the process of keg hopping over dry hopping as I don't like getting my fermenter in and out of the fridge).

I did some research a few weeks ago on the forum and found a few people who have keg hopped with galaxy at serving temps, leaving the keg bag in until completion. I am planning to do this as well.

You could always taste daily, if you start to taste grass, pull the bag.


----------



## Tony121 (14/3/17)

I have keg hopped galaxy a few times leaving them in until finished, never had an issue with grassy flavours. 

I just put them in a tea ball and drop them in, though some attach to the lid and suspend about half way. Theory is that the hops are removed from the beer when level drops below that point, reducing risk of undesirable flavours.


----------



## Old Bloke (14/3/17)

Hi Chap,
I'm new to kegging, however, I dry hopped 30g of Galaxy in the keg for a S & W clone.
Hop bag supported about half way down.
It has been in the keg for 30 days, just started to pour last week. YUM. I can't detect any grass tones.


----------



## sluggerdog (14/3/17)

Tony121 said:


> I have keg hopped galaxy a few times leaving them in until finished, never had an issue with grassy flavours.
> 
> I just put them in a tea ball and drop them in, though some attach to the lid and suspend about half way. Theory is that the hops are removed from the beer when level drops below that point, reducing risk of undesirable flavours.





Old Bloke said:


> Hi Chap,
> I'm new to kegging, however, I dry hopped 30g of Galaxy in the keg for a S & W clone.
> Hop bag supported about half way down.
> It has been in the keg for 30 days, just started to pour last week. YUM. I can't detect any grass tones.


Did either of you use pellets or flowers?

Thanks


----------



## Chap (14/3/17)

sluggerdog said:


> Did either of you use pellets or flowers?
> 
> Thanks


Pellets for me


----------



## Tony121 (14/3/17)

Pellets also


----------



## Leyther (14/3/17)

I did this with a bland LCPA clone, filled tea ball with mosaic just dropped it in the keg, could only get about 15g in there but each drink now tastes soo much better, I guess one of the great things about brewing your own, if its crap you can always try something else that could (and usually does) work.

I think this could become a regular thing for me.


----------



## Chap (14/3/17)

So is there any issue with leaving the hop bag in the keg and getting the carbing going? Is there a point when I should take the hops out?


----------



## sluggerdog (15/3/17)

Chap said:


> So is there any issue with leaving the hop bag in the keg and getting the carbing going? Is there a point when I should take the hops out?


I force carb so what I do is carb the keg, wait for it to settle then put in the hops and leave it. I wouldn't see any issue with putting the hops in and carbing the keg slowly though.

I'd leave the hops in until your finished, if you have the suspended anyway they won't be in contact with the beer the whole time. It depends how quickly you drink the keg.


----------

